# Very short monologue



## Shai (Mar 15, 2005)

Wasn't really sure where to post it, but I feel like sharing...

I hardly slept that month.  I was in love, or I thought I was.  Each time I would close my eyes my mind would fill with thoughts of her.  Her smell.  Her eyes.  Her hair.  She completely consumed me.  My grades started dropping, my friends thought I was sick, my parents even accused me of doing drugs.  But looking back on it I realized I wasn’t in love at all.  I mean I’ve watched pornos where I’ve taken special notice of the girls eyes or hair, and that love was hardly real, or actually, I guess, that love is more real in a physical sense. But that love usually ends up in the garbage can is what I mean.  But that feeling that kept me up all those nights, it sure as hell felt more real.  Life was better when I thought I was in love.  A certain divinity crept into the most concrete inanimate things.  I could look at an ant, a tree, the chimney of my house, the string tied onto a balloon, that broken blade of my ceiling fan, and I’d be in complete awe of their existence.  But I’m better now.  Once I remembered to jerk off, love and god died and I could sleep again.


----------



## Sub (Mar 16, 2005)

Haha, I've felt like that in my life!

But seriously, you seem to know what you're talking about.  The emotion really seems present in your speech.  You've scratched the surface of the countless facets of the complexity of love.


----------



## cassythevampy (May 1, 2005)

*Hahaha*

That was hilarious. It was the funniest monolougue I've ever read. Very nicely done.


----------



## Shai (May 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot!  I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Cardboard Friend (May 27, 2005)

That's actually very funny! I didn't think it would be because of it's size, but that's some great material! Keep it up!


----------

